# 

## okojan

Będe miał 20 cm ocieplenia, wiec chce kupić o lambdzie 0,040, bez frezu. Styropian będzie kołkowany kołkami z tworzywa.
Bedzie system Caparol  ( klej do styropianu, siatka,klej do siatki, tynk).

Który zakupić na elewacje?
Swisspor Max fasada -                -                            T2-L2-W2-S1-P3-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR 100-MU40
Termo Organika, Silver fasada  - EPS EN13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P4-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR80
Austrotherm; Fassada                - EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S1-P3-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100

Swisspor najtańszy,Termo i Austrotherm - ceny podobne ( w zależności od dostawcy). Na całej elewacji może około 400 zł Swisspor byłby tańszy, wiec cena nie gra roli.
Sugestie, podpowiedzi?

----------


## EWBUD

termoorganika lub austrotherm

----------


## Pulse

400zl na calej elewacji to niewiele, ale skoro nie ma roznicy to nie ma powodu placic wiecej.
Oczywiscie znajda sie tacy co beda wychwalac danego producenta, ale sa to produkty porownywalne, wiec skoro nie ma roznicy to po co przeplacac?
Ja bym bral Swissa.

----------


## DoraMichal

> termoorganika lub austrotherm


Miałem w ręce różne styropiany niby tej samej gęstości, m.in. termoorganikę i austrotherm - ten drugi ma drobniejsze ziarno i cięższy, więc nim się zdecyduje, proponuję porównać, dotknąć i potem wybrać.

----------


## Yaa

a knauf ?
EPS –EN 13163-T2-L2-W2-S2-P4-BS100-DS.(N)2-DS(70,-)1-TR100

mam do wyboru swisspor max fasada lub 5 pln drozszy knauf parametry jw

----------


## marekzmarek

O termo organice słyszałem dobre opinie :yes:

----------


## ianka

podepnę się pod temat, chcemy jeszcze w grudniu kupić styropian 15 cm na elewację , miał być Termo Organika Termonium Plus Fasada   lambda 0,031 ale znalazłam taniej Styropian Grafitowy Swisspor Lambda 031, czy jest sens przepłacać? obie firmy mają z reguły dobre opinie

----------


## GraMar

http://www.swisspor.pl/files/51ff94c...A%20fasada.pdf
http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/file...PLUSfasada.pdf
Musisz porównać sobie parametry  :yes: 



*
Znakowanie – parametry techniczne*

Właściwości styropianu, jako materiału izolacji budowlanej, są ściśle określone przez normę europejską PN EN 13163:2009 – wskazującą zasady klasyfikacji, istotne cechy i metody ich badań.

Norma określa również sposób znakowania płyt styropianowych przeznaczonych dla budownictwa:

Przykładowo:
PŁYTY STYROPIANOWE EPS 70 – 040 FASADA
EPS-EN 13163-T2-L2W2-S1-P3-BS115-CS(10)70-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100,

gdzie:

EPS – płyty styropianowe
70 – naprężenie ściskające przy 10 % odkształceniu
040 -maksymalne wymagane wartości deklarowane współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła, odpowiednio 1D
FASADA – słowne części oznaczeń: FASADA, DACH, PODŁOGA, PARKING stanowią skrótową informację o podstawowym zastosowaniu danego wyrobu
T – tolerancja grubości
L – tolerancja długości
W – tolerancja szerokości
S – tolerancja prostokątności
P – tolerancja płaskości
BS – poziom wytrzymałości na zginanie
CS(10) – poziom naprężeń ściskających przy 10% odkształceniu
DS(N) – poziom stabilności wymiarowej w normalnych warunkach laboratoryjnych (23 °C, 50% wilgotności względnej
DS(70,-) – poziom stabilności wymiarowej w temp. 70 °C
*TR – poziom wytrzymałości na rozciąganie* :tongue: 

Wymiary - Standardowe wymiary płyt styropianowych to 1000 mm X 500 mm. Grubość w przedziałach co 10 mm





> podepnę się pod temat, chcemy jeszcze w grudniu kupić styropian 15 cm na elewację , miał być Termo Organika Termonium Plus Fasada   lambda 0,031 ale znalazłam taniej Styropian Grafitowy Swisspor Lambda 031, czy jest sens przepłacać? obie firmy mają z reguły dobre opinie

----------


## Deysi

Temat stary ale tak dla ostrożnośći. Moja projektantka ocieplała garfitowym styropianem Termoorganika-narzekała, ja kupiłam Swisspora lambda 15 cm i krzywy jak cholera -niektóre płyty maja 14,3 szerokosci. Mąź klnie ile wlezie. Takze mysle,ze to zalezy od szczescia i partii.

----------


## buzzer11

> Temat stary ale tak dla ostrożnośći. Moja projektantka ocieplała garfitowym styropianem Termoorganika-narzekała, ja kupiłam Swisspora lambda 15 cm i krzywy jak cholera -niektóre płyty maja 14,3 szerokosci. Mąź klnie ile wlezie. Takze mysle,ze to zalezy od szczescia i partii.


U mnie właśnie trwa ocieplanie budynku.
Rozmawiałem z wykonawcą i mówił że w jednym z poprzednich budynków robił na termoorganice i 52 płyty (budynek chyba ok 200m2 ściany) były tak krzywe że musieli je wymieniać. Podobno porażka. Robił też styropianem Genderka  2 tyg temu jak było tak chłodniej i powiadał że styro aż śmierdział jak się topił od tego słońca co tam trochę go było. No i krucha ta genderka podobno była.

Ja wybrałem Austrotherm. Powiem tak, parę płyt może i było krzywych ale za to styropian twardy. Podczas upałów które są w tym tygodniu sprawdzałem ręką czy jest styro gorący od słońca i powiem szczerze, że wiadomo jest ściana ciepła ale żeby była gorąca to napewno nie. No i nie śmierdzi w te upały.
Sam wykonawca się zdziwił pozytywnie, że styro nie jest gorący od słońca.

----------


## EWBUD

Na jedną z ostatnich elewacji kupiłem Knaufa - prosty, trzyma wymiar, generalnie ok

----------


## Deysi

Co do gorących słonecznych dni to nawet siatki przy graficie nie pomagają. Niestety na zachodniej stronie zaczął odchodzic od sciany takze wypozyczylismy plandeke i kupilismy czarne folie budowlane bo inaczej nie da rady....na dzień dzisiejszy mamy dość grafitu

----------


## okobar

cóż tez kleiłem w upały
grafit się nagrzewał, ale nic nie odchodzło klej trzymał porządnie
ogólnie w miare równy (zdarzało sie że niektóre płyty - mniej niż 10 % płyt -były krzywe)
ale to żadna wielka firma - styropian z Jaworzna... a klej z Majterpolu, siatkowy - Styrolep Z

----------


## zeglugawielka

dla mnie najlepszy jest Termo Organiki

----------


## Ifarrg

Robiłem rozeznanie na rynku świętokzyskim. Nikt prawie nie trzyma szargo styro na placu, bo za drogi i musi mieć warunki. Jednak byłwm na jednym, gdzie stało kilka paczek austrothermu szarego. Poprosiłem o zważenie paczki, było tydzień słońca, więc nie byla nasiąknięta. Waga pokazała 4,15 kg za 0,3 m3. Więc za 1 m3 wychodzi blisko 14 kg. Prawie idealnie.  Gdyby nie ta cena ... 

Mam wybór między termoorganiką a austrotherm. Termoorganikę 0,032 mogę mieć za 195 m3, po znajomości. Ale rózne rzeczy się o niej obczytałem, a chcę robić sam, więc potrzebuję dobrego styro, nie łódek...

----------

